# New black moor gold fish need help with naming him!



## Albino_101

hey guys, for my Enviromental Systems AP class we are building an *ecobottle* outof a pair of 3 liter bottles, the top section has soil and plants and earthworms while the bottom section has fresh water, underwater plants, and a fish. So I bought a small black moor gold fish, he is just so awesome he is black at the top half of him and slowly fades to a golden sheen to the bottom of him i just wanted some help with giving him the perfect name. So any suggestions? or he will be named fish # 148. I kept track over the number of fish i have ever bought/received.


----------



## Asully70

Name him Badonkadonk


----------



## Ghost Knife

Albino_101 said:


> hey guys, for my Enviromental Systems AP class we are building an *ecobottle* outof a pair of 3 liter bottles, the top section has soil and plants and earthworms while the bottom section has fresh water, underwater plants, and a fish. So I bought a small black moor gold fish, he is just so awesome he is black at the top half of him and slowly fades to a golden sheen to the bottom of him i just wanted some help with giving him the perfect name. So any suggestions? or he will be named fish # 148. I kept track over the number of fish i have ever bought/received.


All 4 of my Black Moors have varying gold patterns towards the underside of their body and it is really quite beautiful indeed. My first Black Moor from nearly 20 years ago was named Goggles and lived for about 7-8 years.


----------



## Albino_101

thanks, since his common name is black moor and he is a black fish I think I will call him DARTH MOOR! Muwahahahahhaha


----------



## trashion

It always ticks me off to no end when teachers make students do projects like this. A black moor can't live more than maybe a couple of weeks in a 3-liter bottle. Don't they realize this? *grumble rant grumble*


----------



## Albino_101

well the project is just to see if i can have a self sustaining enviroment, we will do tests on it for a few days then i can take it home, i think i will put him with my mickey mouse platys in my 29 gallon community tank.(but i agree with trashion)


----------



## UroStealth

I called mine bubbles. That was when it was black, its gold now.


----------



## Kurtfr0

Bob Saget.


----------



## Albino_101

Kurtfr0, you just bumped up a over 3 month old thread that I even started, next time please read the last post and what date it was posted, if it is over a month or 2 the 
thread is definitely dead, unless it is a sticky/poll, this has started to become a real problem on this board, and I'm always there to enforce the law.


----------



## Kurtfr0

you can always re-name him


----------

